# برنامج HyperChem Pro v7.52



## مفاعل_نووي (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم، 
برنامج HyperChem Pro v7.52





للمهندسين الكيميائيين و غيرهم من المحترفين و التقنيين..:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
HyperChem is a sophisticated molecular modeling environment that is known for
its quality, flexibility, and ease of use. Uniting 3D visualization and animation 
with quantum chemical calculations, molecular mechanics, and dynamics, HyperChem
puts more molecular modeling tools at your fingertips than any other Windows program. 
Building molecules with HyperChem is simple: just choose an element from the periodic
table, and click and drag with the mouse to sketch a structure. Mouse control of 
rotation around bonds, stereochemistry, and "rubber banding" of bonds makes 
changing structures easy. Extensive selection, highlighting, and display capabilities 
make it easy to focus on areas of interest in complex molecules.

HyperChem software provides versatile tools for exploring the structure, stability 
and properties of molecules using quantum mechanics. There are simple ways to 
produce 3D molecular structures on screen. You choose from nine semi-empirical 
methods, and you can use geometry optimizers to search for stable structures or 
molecular dynamics techniques to model sample reaction trajectories. HyperChem allows 
you to easily add to or modify the semi-empirical quantum mechanics parameters in text files.
With HyperChem, you can perform semi-empirical calculations on elements hydrogen
through xenon, including transition-****ls. HyperChem includes a model builder that turns 
a rough 2D sketch of a molecule into 3D. HyperChem combines semi-empirical quantum mechanics 
and molecular mechanics methods in a single package to create a powerful tool for finding better 
starting geometries, substantially reducing computation time.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
السعر =1395 دولار 
لتنزيل البرنامج مجانا:
http://mushakiss.mu.funpic.de/dz/forumdisplay.php?f=35


----------



## الملاك الغامض (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الملاك الغامض قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> الله يعطيك العافية


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## SENIOR (20 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن
الوصول إلى هذه الصفحة غير مسموح به!
في السعودية


----------



## المطوري (20 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جاري التحميل


----------



## مفاعل_نووي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا للجميع على مرورهم الكريم.. :d


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ramzi etaher (6 أكتوبر 2006)

اللسان عاجز عن الشكر
ولاكن ماذا اقول
جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مفاعل_نووي (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للجميع على مرورهم الكريم..


----------



## rickerac (4 يناير 2007)

hyperchem 7.5
Crack


----------



## يحي الحربي (5 يناير 2007)

يا اخي ذبحتنا الرقابة في السعودية
تمنع تحميل الكتب والبرامج المفيدة بصرامة وتتساهل مع الافلام بكل فئاتها والاغاني وارقص
الله يصلح الحال


----------



## metwalysalah (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## metwalysalah (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء تحميله على رابط آخر
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمدي توفيق (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*تشكرات*

مشكور يااخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goran-che.eng (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك على جهدك,,,,لكن الرابط مو صحيح لو اكو غير رابط


----------



## هائل راشد (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا" على هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

أرجو تبديل الرابط وسوف يغلق الموضوع لحين تبديل الرابط ............


----------

